# Clé USB ne monte plus, impossible d'effacer



## mara des bois (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai une clé mimobot de 8 Go que j'ai voulu utiliser pour mettre un gros fichier de 6 Go, comme elle était en FAT32 ça n'a pas fonctionné.
Voulant tester un autre format nous l'avons effacée via utilitaire de disque pour la mettre en mac os étendu, et en cours de copie du fichier il y a eu un message d'erreur.
Après un premier essai pour vider le bout de fichier déjà copié, et un essai de copier à nouveau, on a voulu l'éjecter, et mon ami l'a "forcée à s'éjecter" car nous avions un message d'erreur, elle ne démontait pas.

Au final, impossible de l'effacer à nouveau via utilitaire de disque, elle ne monte plus.

Après essai dans utilitaire de disque, la clé elle-même est en clair dans le menu, mais le volume apparaît en grisé.
J'ai lancé une vérif sur la clé qui annonce que c'est ok mais sur la partition la vérif est stoppée avec un message comme quoi il faut réparer.
Après réparation > ok le volume est réparé mais ne monte pas.
Nouvelle vérif > pareil volume endommagé.

Essai pour nouvel effacement : "Leffacement de volume a échoué. Erreur*:

Échec du formateur de système de fichiers."

Ou "Leffacement du disque a échoué. Erreur*:  Impossible décrire sur le dernier bloc du périphérique."


Bref, la clé est-elle matériellement endommagée ou est-ce le volume qui l'est ?

Comment puis-je réparer ma clé ?

Question bonus : quel format puis-je utiliser pour transférer des formats de + de 4 Go ? ExFAT ?


Mille mercis !


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

Le débranchement sauvage de la clé sans éjection préalable, très certainement au milieu d'une opération d'écriture qui s'éternisait (si c'est ce qu'il faut comprendre par "_forcée à s'éjecter_"), l'a probablement endommagée physiquement. Le message "_Impossible d&#8217;écrire sur le dernier bloc du périphérique_" semble d'ailleurs le confirmer.

Je pense qu'il faudra racheter une autre clé.


Pour le choix du format, tout dépend de l'usage qui sera fait de la clé, notamment des autres appareils sur lesquels celle-ci sera branchée. Je pars du principe que FAT32 est exclus du fait de la limitation des 4 Go.

S'il n'est prévu de l'utiliser que sur des Macs, le format Apple (HFS+) me semble la meilleure option.

Si elle doit être partagée avec des PC, un format NTFS serait à considérer. Les Macs lisent nativement ce format, et sont capables de l'écrire à l'aide d'un outil supplémentaire ou d'une simple bidouille (on en a parlé à plusieurs reprises sur le forum). Je ne saurais dire si le format ExFAT est mieux, ni même s'il peut convenir, puisque je ne l'ai jamais utilisé pour partager des données entre Mac et PC.


----------



## mara des bois (21 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, même si j'aurais aimé avoir une sentence plus positive...

En fait, ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait la manip mais apparemment c'est en utilisant l'onglet "éjecter" d'utilitaire de disque qui a dit que la clé était utilisée, qui n'a pas pu l'éjecter une première fois et qui a proposé de "forcer à éjecter" je crois. Il y avait avertissement et mon copain a confirmé l'éjection.
Aucun processus n'était en cours puisque le transfert avait échoué...

Ce qui m'intrigue un peu c'est que malgré tout, utilitaire de disque conclue après vérification de la clé (mais pas de la partition) qu'elle est ok... Ca serait le cas avec un dégât matériel ?

Pour le format, eh bien, elle est susceptible probablement d'aller sur mac comme sur pc, hormis ce cas de gros fichier à récupérer depuis un mac.

Si ça peut aider je rajoute les infos de la clé :

Nom*: 	Generic USB Flash Disk Media
	Type*: 	Disque

	Schéma de carte de partition*: 	Tableau de partition GUID
	Identifiant du disque*: 	disk1
	Nom du support*: 	Generic USB Flash Disk Media
	Type de support*: 	Générique
	Bus de connexion*: 	USB
	Arbre des périphériques*: 	IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/EHC1@1D,7
	Inscriptible*: 	Oui
	Éjectable*: 	Oui
	Emplacement*: 	Externe
	Capacité totale*: 	8,51 Go (8*506*048*512 octets)
	Numéro du disque*: 	1
	Numéro de partition*: 	0
	État S.M.A.R.T.*: 	Non géré



Infos de la partition :
	Nom*: 	MRTTT
	Type*: 	Partition

	Identifiant du disque*: 	disk1s2
	Point de montage*: 	Non monté
	Système de fichiers*: 	Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
	Bus de connexion*: 	USB
	Arbre des périphériques*: 	IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/EHC1@1D,7
	Inscriptible*: 	Oui

	Capacité*: 	8,16 Go (8*162*074*624 octets)
	Respect des privilèges*: 	Non
	Peut désactiver les privilèges*: 	Oui
	Peut être formaté*: 	Oui
	Démarrable*: 	Oui
	Gère la journalisation*: 	Oui
	Journalisé*: 	Non
	Numéro du disque*: 	1
	Numéro de partition*: 	2


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

Si la clé n'a finalement pas été retirée sauvagement et qu'elle semble encore répondre aux sollicitations du Mac, la probabilité pour que l'opération l'ait endommagée est beaucoup plus faible. Je ne serais donc pas aussi catégorique que dans ma première réponse.

Mais le message d'erreur et l'impossibilité de l'utiliser normalement pose quand même la question de son fonctionnement.


Il faudrait vérifier que la clé est bien alimentée.

En effet, les clés réclament souvent le courant maximum que le bus USB (i.e. le groupe de prises USB partageant le même contrôleur et la même alimentation) est capable de fournir (soit 500 mA généralement).

Le fait de brancher plusieurs périphériques sur le même bus est susceptible de sous-alimenter la clé et de provoquer des dysfonctionnements intermittents, notamment durant les opérations d'écriture, qui réclament plus de courant.

Il faudrait donc tenter de renouveler l'opération en débranchant préalablement du Mac tous les périphériques USB qui ne sont pas absolument nécessaires, et en changeant la clé de ports USB en cas d'échec.

Branche la clé directement sur le Mac, et pas au travers d'un hub.


----------



## mara des bois (21 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de refaire un essai d'effacement de la partition avec la clé directe sur le mac (pas via le hub) j'ai eu un autre message d'erreur : 
Erreur :
Impossible de modifier la carte de partition.

Késako ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

La carte de partition, ce sont des informations stockées au début de l'espace mémoire de la clé et qui déterminent la nature et l'organisation des volumes qui vont y être enregistrés.

Il semble que le Mac n'arrive pas à écrire sur la clé.

Si le banchement sur un autre port USB ne règle pas le problème, il faudrait tenter de la formater ou d'y écrire sur un autre ordinateur.

En cas d'échec, tu pourras considérer la clé comme HS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2012)

Le plus simple serait sans doute de tenter de recréer une nouvelle carte de partition.

Pour ce faire : connecter la clé, et dans utilitaire de disque, sélectionner la première des deux icônes (celle qui représente la clé "physique", la seconde et les évesnuelles suivantes représentant la ou les partitions montées dessus). Ceci fait, tu vas dans l'onglet "partitionner", et dans le menu local, en haut au dessus de la représentation graphique des partitions, tu remplaces "actuel" par "1 partition". à ce stade, le bouton "options" en dessous de la représentatiion graphique des partitions devient accessible. tu cliques dessus, et dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu choisis "Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)". Tu valides, puis tu choisis le format exFAT ou MS_DOS, selon que tu as ou pas des fichiers pesant individuellement plus de 4 Go à stocker sur cette clé, et tu lances le partitionnement (si ça marche, le formatage se fait automatiquement dans la foulée).

Si tu as un message du genre "impossible de démonter le volume &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; ", tu éjectes le dit volume à la mimine (sans débrancher la clé, tu forces l'éjection) et tu recommences la manip.


EDIT : sinon, histoire de mettre "à jour" ta signature, 10.1.5, son petit nom, c'est "Puma", pas "Miaou" (et 10.0.x, c'était "Cheetah" &#8230; Guépard, en anglais, rien à voir avec la guenon de Tarzan &#8230; Mais c'est bien d'Apple d'avoir affublé le plus lent des OS X du nom du plus rapide des félins &#8230; Ceci compensant sans doute cela dans leur idée )


----------

